# Tile over brick fireplace surround



## John Pride (Oct 31, 2007)

Not sure on this one. Client has primed his red brick foreplace surround with oil-based KILZ. Now he has us doing work, and is thinking about (us) tiling over it. I've never done a fireplace, and the substrate is odd, I suppose.

Any thoughts? Which tile, prep of substrate, grout, etc should I plan on using, considering heat, etc.? Or is it a no quote due to the PITA factor?

Thanks, all.

JP


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Asking for trouble I think.


----------



## tileguy51 (Oct 28, 2007)

*fireplace*

Im doing one just like that and Ive been looking into this myself. I'm going to use thinset and tapcons to put cement board (permabase) over the brick. On the one Im doing it is a real wood burning fireplace so the other thing you have to do is fireguard everything on mine it has a wood framed hearth so you have to put flashing on top of the hearth up to the fireplace so a ash could never fall in between there.​


----------



## Bozzy (Feb 22, 2008)

> Im doing one just like that and Ive been looking into this myself. I'm going to use thinset and tapcons to put cement board (permabase) over the brick. On the one Im doing it is a real wood burning fireplace so the other thing you have to do is fireguard everything on mine it has a wood framed hearth so you have to put flashing on top of the hearth up to the fireplace so a ash could never fall in between there.


 

A friend of mine (also a tile guy) did this procedure on his own fireplace. That was about 6yrs ago and it has held up perfectly. He used 1/2 in Durarock and lots of screws.



> Client has primed his red brick foreplace surround with oil-based KILZ.


 
This is what concerns me. I would in no way attempt to go over this.​ ​


----------



## big steve (Feb 25, 2008)

*fire plce*

I ve done a few just like tile guy says. As of today no call backs.If the brick are not flat enough, i have furred them out with metal hat chanel and then wonderboard.PITA to shim hat channel strait but looks nice finnished.Had to put small pieces of tile on the inside edge to cover hat channel but after doors were put on couldnt see anyway.
Steve


----------



## Bozzy (Feb 22, 2008)

> i have furred them out


Didn't think of that, maybe I would attempt it.


----------



## John Pride (Oct 31, 2007)

I really appreciate it, guys. I may try it, since this guy is a good client, and since I seem to be getting more into the tile work lately, anyway.

Thanks again!:thumbup:

JP


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

I've done two. On both we furred out with 1x material, PL200, and TapCons. 

We used DensShield as the backer over that, and then tile. 

The tile for one was a small 3/4"x3/4" glass mosiac so we had to have a flat surface to tile to--with sharp outside corners.

FWIW.


----------

